# Seiko NH35A vs Miyota 8215



## bokaba (Jul 19, 2015)

Which movement has better longevity and is more robust? Which do you prefer?


----------



## BenchGuy (Sep 23, 2012)

I prefer the Swiss one...

That said, an 8200 in my Dad's Citizen homage to the Submariner performed reasonably for 20 years with lots of wrist time and little to no maintenance.

The NH35 is a bit more straight-forward to service (the Miy 82xx has a combined barrel/train bridge).
The NH35 also hacks.

Both are similar in performance specifications...typical very broad "in spec" range for consumer grade Japanese movements.

Pay your money, take your choice.

Regards, BG


----------



## andreas_mw (May 2, 2018)

I prefer Seiko NH35A


----------



## pithy (Aug 22, 2010)

BenchGuy said:


> . . . Both are similar in performance specifications...typical very broad "in spec" range for consumer grade Japanese movements. . . .


The origins of many movements are subject to establishment.


----------



## BenchGuy (Sep 23, 2012)

pithy said:


> The origins of many movements are subject to establishment.


Duly noted...
BG


----------



## pithy (Aug 22, 2010)

BenchGuy said:


> Duly noted...BG


Pretty somber.

Sounds like something a parliamentarian (or a preacher) might offer.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Seiko NH-35 are now the daring of affordable automatic movement. Can hack, handwind and no stuttering when impact. But Miyota 8215 is very robust movement.

I think NH-35 is still better.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

BenchGuy said:


> I prefer the Swiss one...
> 
> That said, an 8200 in my Dad's Citizen homage to the Submariner performed reasonably for 20 years with lots of wrist time and little to no maintenance.
> 
> ...


Both Japanese movement are not worth servicing... I will just dump it and get a new one. Straight forward and a more economical way to do it.


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

I'd like to hear what a watchmaker has to say on this debate


----------



## pithy (Aug 22, 2010)

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> I'd like to hear what a watchmaker has to say on this debate


Read the thread.


----------



## BenchGuy (Sep 23, 2012)

Triton9 said:


> Both Japanese movement are not worth servicing... I will just dump it and get a new one. Straight forward and a more economical way to do it.


And you are assuming that a new movement arrives correctly serviced and ready to install and regulate?
What of shelf life of lubricants, time of storage, and storage conditions?
Regards, BG


----------



## BenchGuy (Sep 23, 2012)

pithy said:


> Pretty somber.
> 
> Sounds like something a parliamentarian (or a preacher) might offer.


Ah, the inadequacies of written language...
Perhaps because I left out the usual, "regards"...?
Regards, BG


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

All:
My list of Citizen/Miyota mechanical movements begin with the noisy but good 9015.
I've had the SII Nh35 and it's clone the 4R36 in several watches. No complaints. But
they'll never be competition with the Seiko 6R15 or SW200 or SW500.
You get what you pay for. Always have and always will!!! IMHO.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## BenchGuy (Sep 23, 2012)

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> I'd like to hear what a watchmaker has to say on this debate


Your definitions of "hear" and "real" might be in order...?
Regards, BG


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

BenchGuy said:


> And you are assuming that a new movement arrives correctly serviced and ready to install and regulate?
> What of shelf life of lubricants, time of storage, and storage conditions?
> Regards, BG


I am not assuming. The good time keeping , beat error and amplitude tells me. 

Are you telling me you have no faith with the Japanese or the Japanese procedure? And we are talking about Japanese movement, right?


----------



## Joe Horner (Nov 11, 2011)

Triton9 said:


> I am not assuming. The good time keeping , beat error and amplitude tells me.
> 
> Are you telling me you have no faith with the Japanese or the Japanese procedure? And we are talking about Japanese movement, right?


I've just been given a 70's diver with ETA 2783 inside which is showing 280 amplitude, +12 s/day rate (about 5 s/day max positional error across all 6 positions) and essentially zero beat error. According to the guy who gave it to me, it hasn't been used for at least 15 years.

On inspection it has NO oil left but is still giving that performance. Totally dry bearings will do that because there's little difference in friction between dry steel on ruby and oiled steel on ruby. But there's a huge difference in wear rates - it needs servicing!

eta: As for the original question, personally I have a soft spot for the Citizen movements but that's likely influenced by Citizen being a much nicer and more helpful company to work with than Seiko, at least in the UK.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Joe Horner said:


> I've just been given a 70's diver with ETA 2783 inside which is showing 280 amplitude, +12 s/day rate (about 5 s/day max positional error across all 6 positions) and essentially zero beat error. According to the guy who gave it to me, it hasn't been used for at least 15 years.
> 
> On inspection it has NO oil left but is still giving that performance. Totally dry bearings will do that because there's little difference in friction between dry steel on ruby and oiled steel on ruby. But there's a huge difference in wear rates - it needs servicing!
> 
> eta: As for the original question, personally I have a soft spot for the Citizen movements but that's likely influenced by Citizen being a much nicer and more helpful company to work with than Seiko, at least in the UK.


Hi, I don't buy 15 years NOS. I buy brand new movement. It's not worth servicing movement that cost $20-$30 buck as long as they keep good time. As for the NH-35, all new NH-35 I received to Install , have a day difference of 2-3s.


----------



## Joe Horner (Nov 11, 2011)

Triton9 said:


> Hi, I don't buy 15 years NOS. I buy brand new movement. It's not worth servicing movement that cost $20-$30 buck as long as they keep good time. As for the NH-35, all new NH-35 I received to Install , have a day difference of 2-3s.


The point is, unless you're buying in bulk direct from the manufacturer, you have no way at all of knowing how "old stock" that movement is. But it's a very good bet that it won't be "brand new" in the sens of "just built".


----------

